

Show HN:  Here's a demo of my Visual CSS Animation Tool: Edit Room - splatcollision

Hello Hackers!<p>I was going to post this as a comment on a recent javascript anim library thread, (Firmin) but then figured it deserved it's own thread...<p>Anyway, I'd like to share with you all what I've been working on for the past few months: Edit Room - the CSS Visual Animation Designer.  http://editroom.splatcollision.com<p>It's a prototype of a browser-based visual css animation tool.  It's a completely JavaScript front end with much of the design of the interface done by me in Edit Room itself.<p>Drop your email in the form if you like, but if you don't care to hear more about this in the future from me, you can still check out the prototype by following the direct link below the form.<p>Next steps are to accept paid users (bootstrap FTW!) and provide the ability to save screens, semantically markup the generated html, and integrate multiple screens into an entire website.  Also coming are nested sequences, animated masks, and whatever else CSS brings to the table.  I've only implemented a relatively small set of possible CSS features so far, but it's enough to do useful work already.<p>NB: Since the animation engine is completely dependent on the CSS3 Animation spec, browsers that don't implement that spec cannot yet use this tool :(  I'm looking at an alternate animation engine that sequences CSS Transitions (remarkably similar concept to Firmin), but it's not there yet.  Priorities are those listed above.<p>Comments welcome!  Would love to hear from animators and visual designers especially - what is missing here that would get in the way of you doing all your web design work in a tool like this?<p>Thanks!<p>Kevin
======
splatcollision
Clickable: <http://editroom.splatcollision.com>

